# Transformatori >  Transformators uz 110V

## RimaNTSS

Labdien! Ir nepieciešamība darbināt 0.7kW līdzstrāvas motoru. Ir pieejams diezgan jaudīgs transformators 220V/10V (senos laikos tika izmantot sīkiem metināšanas darbiem). Laikam jau varētu transformatora sekundāro tinumu pārtīt ar nedaudz tievāku vadu lai dabūt ārā tos 110V. Skaidrs, ka tālāk vēl būs taisngriezis. Izejošo spriegumu domāju mainīt pamainot spriegumu uz primārās spoles, kaut vai ar Latru vai ar kādu sprieguma regulatoru. 
Jaunu transformatoru šim nolūkam pirkt negribas (žēl naudas), tāpēc gribētu izmantot esošo. 

Jautājumi:
- Kur varētu to spoli pārtīt?
- Varbūt tomēr ir kaut kur, kaut kam tādi gatavie transformatori pa lētām naudiņām?

----------


## flybackmaster

Tas trafs bildē jau ir uz 110v . 
Var viekāršak, izmantot reaktīvo pretestību, tikai viens tinums vajadzīgs un divtik mazāks trafikis

----------


## RimaNTSS

> Tas trafs bildē jau ir uz 110v .


  Nē, trafs bildē ir uz 220V un uz otras spoles ir ~10V. Divtik mazāku trafu varētu meklēt, bet, kā jau rakstīju, gribētos izmantot to, kas ir pieejams. Pie tam, kā saka mans draugs, transformatora jaudas nevar būt pārāk daudz. Autotransformatoru šim nolūkam izmantot arī negribētos, tomēr būtu vēlama atdalīšana.

----------


## JDat

Parunāšu ar vienu paziņu, viņam krājumos varētu būt toroidālais transformators uz 1-2 kW (neatceros precīzi). Tur bija visas ieejas kombinācijas (210,220,230,240V uz 90,100,110,120V). Ja būs gatavs pārdot, tad rakstīšu PM.

----------


## RimaNTSS

OK @JDat, pagaidām paldies.

----------


## RimaNTSS

Izjaucu to trafu. Uz spoles bija 16 vijumi un deva 10.6 voltus. Tātad man būtu nepieciešams uztīt ~160 vijumus 1.5-2mm bieza vada. Būs laikam uz Latgalīti jābrauc.

----------


## Didzis

Vadu meklē te  http://www.atlantija.lv/?l=lv&menu=production
Ladgalītē nekā jauna nebūs, izvēle švaka un cena pat augstāka.

----------


## RimaNTSS

Paldies @Didzis , rīt viņiem uzzvanīšu.

----------


## Raimonds1

> .... darbināt 0.7kW līdzstrāvas motoru. Skaidrs, ka tālāk vēl būs taisngriezis. Izejošo spriegumu domāju mainīt pamainot spriegumu uz primārās spoles, kaut vai ar Latru vai ar kādu sprieguma regulatoru.


 Ja domā likt regulatoru primārajā ķēdē, tad neizmanto nekādu tur tiristora/simistora regulatoru, tas čakarēs maiņstrāvas sinusu, sildelementam vai lampai tas vienalga, bet ne trafam. Ja nevajag griezes momentu pie maza ātruma (tas būtu iespējams tikai ar zobratiem) tad sekundāro līdzstrāvas spriegumu pēc taisngrieža var regulēt arī ar pretestībām virknē. Var lietot kādu jaudīgu tranzistoru pretestības vai impulsu platuma režīmā. Var kombinēt - pārslēgs dod no tinuma 30-70-100V un smalkāk pieregulē ar pretestību vai impulsa platumu.

----------


## Raimonds1

Kaut gan visprastāk būs kāds 10 pozīciju pārslēdzis un 10 dažādi spriegumi sekundārajā tinumā.

----------


## Tārps

Grūti tai bildē saprast, bet salīdzinot ar to skrūvgriezi, liekas ka tas trafs ir diezgan daudz par mazu 700 W. Pamēri serdes šķērsgriezumu.
Vēl varētu būt problēma ar taisngriežiem, jo motoram palaišanas strāva krietni lielāka par darba strāvu (kas tur rakstīts uz motora birkas)

----------


## RimaNTSS

Serdes izmēri ir 35x70mm. Motora birka
Atradu spečuku, kas man to spoli uztīs. Sarunājām, ka taisīs 160 vijumus ar atvadu no 135. Vada diametrs būs 1.8 vai 2mm. Solījās, ka cena nebūs kosmiska. 
Taisngriezim, visdrīzāk, izmantošu jaudīgākas diodes, lai turētu kādus 25A

----------


## Isegrim

To trafiņu prasītos ar rezervi, uz kādu kilovatu, tātad. Jēdzīgāk būtu  pielietot trīsfāzu transformatoru un trīsfāzu tiltu (6 diodes). Niknas  diodes nav problēma, var dabūt tādas, kam papildus dzese nekāda nopietnā  nebūs vajadzīga. Motorītis, kaut _kolektornieks_, maiņstrāvai  nederēs - tam, visticamāk, ir līdzstrāvas ierosme. Komutējot tinumu  galus, jābūt iespējai reversēt. Ja regulēt, tad tikai enkura tinumu;  ierosmei jābūt pastāvīgai.

----------


## RimaNTSS

Jā, komutējot tinumu galus, varēs veikt reversu. Pieslēguma shēma ir tāda 
Man ir viens 3-f agregāts, kuram jaudas noteikti būtu pietiekoši. Diemžēl tam izejošais spriegums var būt mainīts tikai līdz 30V. Pārtīt tā transformatoru man nepietiktu drosmes. Tā kā, sākumā pamēģināšu ar jau uzsākto projektu un, atkarībā no rezultātiem, rīkošos tālāk.

----------


## Isegrim

Tas pēdējais rīks ir feins, ar militāristu _piesitienu_. Labāk nepostīt, sakārtot _'as is_' un lietot, piemēram, lielo busu un vilcēju bateriju lādēšanai.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Krāsa un izpildījums vairāk uz jūŗas aprīkojumu velk.

----------


## RimaNTSS

Nav man ne lielo busu ne vilcēju, kā arī bateriju no tiem  :: . Aparāts "as it is" jau ir tādā stāvoklī un paskatā pēdējos ~30 gadus  :: . Divas diodes tika izņemtas citām vajadībām. Un, pareizi. krāsas nosaukums ir "Слоновая кость" un tādā krāsā bija krāsota pārsvarā visa iekštelpu aparatūra uz kuģiem..... tāds bija standarts  ::

----------


## Isegrim

Tad sakārto to rīku un pārdod vai iemaini kādam, kam tas lieti noderētu! Labāk lietā likts, ne kaktā rūsē.

----------


## RimaNTSS

Jā, bet tas tā īsti nelīdzēs man sakārtot elektrības barošanu dzinējam no pirmā posta  :: . Vārdu sakot, gaidu kad būs spole gatava.  ::

----------


## RimaNTSS

Šodien saņēmu uztīto spoli. Saliku trafu (laikam ne pārāk labi, jo tas palika skaļāks). Izeja ir ~100V ar papildus izvadu no 85V. Speciāli gribēju 100V dabūt, lai pēc taisngrieža dabūt nedaudz vairāk. Spole uztīta ar 2.5mm biezu vadu, tā kā savus 15-20A nodrošinās. Pārāk lēti nesanāca kaut vai tā apsvēruma dēļ, ka kapars vien sver >2kg.

----------


## Tārps

Nu tad jau par vadu ap 20 + vēl darbs 10. Ap 30 naudiņām varētu būt, bet izpildījums ne visai skaists un profesionāls. Cerams, kalpos labi.

----------


## RimaNTSS

Nu jā, tā arī ir ar tām cenām kā tu saki. Ja par izpildījumu domā gala izskatu, kā trafs ir salikts, tad tas jau ir mans darbs. Spole, manā skatījumā, ir gana profesionāli uztīta..... tomēr firma ikdienā ar to nodarbojas. Domāju tagad kādu trafam apsaisti veidot. 50A 1000V tiltiņš plus dažus kondensatorus. Un spriegumu domāju regulēt primārajā tinumā ar simistora regulatoru va nu ar latru

----------


## Isegrim

Turi tālāk visādus _simistorus_ no primārās puses! Trafiņš normāli strādā tikai ar _sinusu_.

----------


## AndrisZ

> Trafiņš normāli strādā tikai ar _sinusu_


 Tik traki jau nav. Paskati kaut vai pastiprinātāja YAMAHA A-960 shēmu. Audiofīli to redzot no vemšanas zaļi paliktu, bet strādā normāli un nezinātājs nepateiks, ka jaudas trafs strādā tikai ar pīķīšiem, kas ir ap 1/3 no sinusoīdas pusperioda. Ja primāro tinumu mēģina barot ar zemāka sprieguma sinusoīdu, tad trafs aiziet piesātinājumā vēl pirms izejas spriegums sasniedz savu nominālo vērtību.

----------


## RimaNTSS

Nekas jau man neliedz patestēt dažādus variantus un izvēlēties piemērotāko. Vēl vairāk, ka gan latrs gan gatavie simistora regulatori ir pieejami. Jāsaliek tikai viss kopā un tad skatīties. Motora reversu domāju taisīt uz diviem kontaktoriem.

----------


## RimaNTSS

Pieslēdzu transformatora primāro tinumu pie simiistora regulatora. Tagad spriegumu sekundārajā tinumā var mainīt no nulles līdz maksimumam. Pie slodzes (pieslēgtais motors) maksimālais līdzstrāvas spriegums sanāca 116V, kas tā kā būtu OK, jo motors, pārsvarā būs lietots pie minimāliem apgriezieniem. Apgriezienus vēl neesmu pamērījis.

----------


## RimaNTSS

Motoru uzstādīju uz stacionāro urbjmašīnu. Transformators ieņēma vietu pašā apakšā. Jau nedaudz paurbu metālu, esmu apmierināts. Vēl motoram taisīšu reversu un piestrādāšu pie vadības kastes, bet tā jau atsevišķa tēma. paldies visiem, kas piedalījās diskusijās.

----------


## Isegrim

Man domāt, ka tādam urbšanas beņķim (kā bildē) parasts asinhronais motors (ar 1400 r.p.m.) būtu piemērotāks (un klusāks). Kolektornieka "pluss" ir liels un ērti maināms ātrums. Bet šeit - pārnesums uz iespējami mazākajiem špindeļa apgriezieniem.

----------


## RimaNTSS

1F asinhronais 600W tur arī stāvēja, bija 2 siksnas un tās attiecīgi pārsviežot varēja mainīt urbja apgriezienus no ~250 līdz 2500. Un DC motoru liku speciāli lai varētu dabūt mazākus apgriezienus (tagad tie ir ~100) un lai no stiprāka urbja piespiediena apgriezieni kristos. Man patīk zemi apgriezieni, ērtāk urbt ar lielākiem urbjiem un itīpaši kroņurbjiem.

----------


## Zigis

Kautkur jūtūbos redzēju dieva brīnumus ar veļenes motoru. neliela shēmiņa un apgriezienus var regulet līdz nullei, turklāt tas darbojas kā atrumkārba - samazinot apgriezienus kopejā motora jauda nesamazinās. Čalis nogriež uz kādu pusapgriezīnu sekundē, knapi griežas un ar abām rokām nespej nobremzēt motora asi.

----------


## RimaNTSS

To es arī eksperimentēju. Tiek izmantota Arduino bāze.





Bet urbjmašīnas gadījumā man tas tā īsti nederēja, jo primāri gribēju lai apgriezieni būtu atkarīgi no piespiediena stipruma.

----------


## Zigis

> jo primāri gribēju lai apgriezieni būtu atkarīgi no piespiediena stipruma.


 Tātad jāpielasa motors pēc nepieciešamā štruntīguma līmeņa  ::

----------


## sasasa

> turklāt tas darbojas kā atrumkārba - samazinot apgriezienus kopejā motora jauda nesamazinās.


 Vai tad veļenes motoros iebūvēti kādi reduktori?
Es esmu spēlējies ar kvadrokoptera motoriņu (3f), bija uztaisīts, ka griezās pat ar <1apgr minūtē, bet jauda gan nekāda lielā nebija, jo karsa pie lielākām strāvām

----------


## Zigis

Nav nekādu mehānisku reduktoru, taču efekts ir līdzīgs. 

Pasen skatījos jūtūbē, mēģini pameklēt, ja interesē, vislabāk krieviski, tur vienam bija tā vadības shēma.

Tur bija pielikts šmirģelītis vai kas, neatceros. Pie max apgriezieniem spēks kāds ir tāds ir, ja baigi grib, var arī nobremzēt, apstādināt, pie lēniem apgriezieniem jauda nesamazinās, spēks zvērīgs, vecis ar abām rokām nespēj pat jūtami samazināt apgriezienus, kur nu vēl apstādināt.

----------


## sasasa

Bet nu tīri teorētiski, motoram būtu stipri jākarst pie tāda režīma. Nedomāju, ka tas var ilglaicīgi tā darboties

----------


## motaba

Labvakar! Vai kāds zin kur varētu dabūt transformātoru 380/6-24-110 0.2KVA?

----------


## flybackmaster

man liekas Indel Polija kataloga bija atrodams kas līdzīgs pie 380V trafikiem
pasutams caur lemona lt

----------

